

Facebook Premium - talhof8
https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/47715441d0be

======
MasonBall
I'd imagine Facebook makes way more than $10/person/month in ad revenue, so
why offer a no-ad version? Plus, that revnue estimate is based off a very
fictional user/account number (a terrifying number of spam and unused
accounts).

~~~
maxerickson
They have about $500 million a month in revenues:

[http://finance.yahoo.com/q/is?s=FB](http://finance.yahoo.com/q/is?s=FB)

So that is something like $1 per user per month (depends a lot on how many
users you want to say they have...).

